# [OA] 3 Kingdoms - Character Creation (closed)



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm not near ready to start a game of this, I just wanted to put a call out and see how many would like to try something like this.  Don't wanna put tons of work into it if there's little or no interest.  Would probably be hunting up about 4 players.


----------



## garyh (Aug 31, 2003)

I love the Romance of the Three Kingdoms, and I love OA.  Count me in!


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2003)

OA is Oriental Adventures I assume. I don't have it (hence my homebrew). What is the "Three Kingdoms" setting?


----------



## WhatKu (Aug 31, 2003)

I might be interested, depedning on how you house rule 3 Kingdoms. How much magic is there, what races, what the general theme of the game will be, etc. Will it be big battle type things, or dungeon crawls, or whatever?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2003)

Sounds interesting.  What kind of game are you wanting to run, and at what character level?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OA is Oriental Adventures I assume. I don't have it (hence my homebrew). What is the "Three Kingdoms" setting?




Right about what OA stands for, Three Kingdoms would be based on the Chinese classic Romance of the Three Kingdoms, the basis of the Dynasty Warriors and Romance of the Three Kingdoms games.  The story's too long to adequately sum up here, but it's a very political/military themed work, with hints of magic.  Refer to the next post for more on the campaign specifics...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> I might be interested, depedning on how you house rule 3 Kingdoms. How much magic is there, what races, what the general theme of the game will be, etc. Will it be big battle type things, or dungeon crawls, or whatever?




I'm going to try to keep the game fairly close to the novel (example, historical events from the novel will happen and stuff), although I'll of course spice it up and DnD-ify it just a little bit.  It won't be DnD-ified too much; I may add some nonhuman intelligent races and monsters, but they'll mostly be either on the edges of civilization (the most prevalent would be the xing-xing [vanara]) or, in the case of monsters, encountered rarely (mostly of the phoenix/dragon/ch'i-lin variety).  Magic will be at the level it is in the book, or perhaps just slightly above.  Zhuge Liang, for instance, is likely a magic-user of some type.  I can see a vaguely WOT-esque system of magic, using the Taoist elements rather than the Five Powers.  Magic-using classes would likely be the sage (Taoist/Buddhist) and the shaman.

About the theme of the game - I'm not sure.  It just wouldn't be Three Kingdoms without some large-scale war, but at the same time, I don't want a simple wargame either.  I'd like to play around a bit with things in the history and do a "what if?" spin on them, i.e. what if the Ten Eunuchs were allied with dark powers of some type?  The game would likely take place ca. 217, at the height of the Three Kingdoms period.

I'll let you know more when I develop everything more.  But it's good to know there's some interest.


----------



## WhatKu (Aug 31, 2003)

Im in for something like that. It sounds awsome.


----------



## doghead (Sep 1, 2003)

Sounds interesting, but I don't have any of the books mentioned. Would that be a problem? What level are you thinking about?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 1, 2003)

Also, please give a list of the classes we can choose, and are any weapons restricted?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 1, 2003)

Doghead: not having the books wouldn't be an insurmountable problem, as most of the OA classes are either simple or close to PHB classes.  Neither the Three Kingdoms novel nor the games are essential, either; they'd only be useful to familiarize yourself with the setting somewhat.  Level I'm thinking would be at least 3, possibly higher, as in my campaigns I'm usually one who likes starting PCs who don't get kicked around by kobolds. 

WhatKu: the classes aren't set in stone yet, but will probably be most all of them from OA (with the exception of the shugenja).  To reflect how the different Three Kingdoms warriors have favored weapons and such, I'm thinking of simply retooling the samurai a bit so that, rather than their ancestral daisho, they can pick up any weapon and enhance it and such.  Weapons would be a little limited to the ones that actually existed in China (as per the table in the back of OA) and I'm thinking of using the Chinese weapons in From Stone to Steel too to provide a little more variety. 

I'll post a bit more info on the setting and the house rules, etc. when the time comes to launch it, I might even make it all into a PDF.


----------



## doghead (Sep 2, 2003)

Still sounding good. I'd go with a basic fighter type as they are generally the simplest. 

I'll be off on holiday for the last half of september, with no access. If thats a problem I understand.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow...  I've always wanted to play an OA adventure...  If there's still room I'd prolly go with a Samurai or if it's not a problem I loved playing my Vanara Shaman.  Or Xing-Xing as you call it


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

While the plotline's not ready, I figure you guys can at least start on the characters awhile.  Here's the list of classes, I'll make some more posts with equipment and a list of names.  

One thing you'll notice here is no prestige classes.  Don't think you need 'em, really; the base classes are enough.  If anybody needs help with the classes, lemme know.  I'll help you out.

*Barbarian (PHB):* Barbarians often come from the non-Chinese tribes of the Hsiung Nu (Huns), Nanman, Qiang, or Wuxiang.  More brutal fighters (berserkers) may also have the Barbarian class.  _Examples of Barbarians from the Novel:_ Dian Wei, Gan Ning, Kebineng, Meng Huo, Shamoke, Xu Chu.

*Courtier (Rokugan):* Courtiers often attach themselves to the royal court of some nobleman.  Some ill-intentioned Courtiers manipulate events to their own benefit. _Examples of Courtiers from the Novel:_ Ma Su, Sima Yi, the Ten Eunuchs.

*Dancer (special):* Dancers are always female and of the peasant class.  They are sometimes found as the concubines of noblemen or warlords.  Dancers are identical to the Qedeshot found in the Testament book, except that they lack a spell list and gain 6 skill points per level rather than 4.  _Examples of Dancers from the Novel:_ Diao Chan, the Two Qiaos.

*Rogue (PHB):* Thieves prowling the city, pirates patrolling the rivers and waterways of China, bandits that storm the provinces and throw governments into chaos, all are rogues.  _Examples of Rogues from the Novel:_ the Bandits of Mt. Tai, Gan Ning, most Yellow Turbans.

*Shaman (OA):* Shamans are often found in the hills and backwoods of China, living rustic lifestyles.  They are also found as wandering nomads, offering their services to any who require them.  Shamans are in touch with the Spirit World, and although most follow the old religions, Taoists and Buddhists also qualify as shamans.  _Examples of Shamans from the Novel:_ Guan Lu, Hua Tuo, Pang Tong, Yi Ji, Zhang Jiao, Zhuge Liang.
Animist Shamans: Ancestor, Community, Divination, Flame, Fortune, Fury, Metal, River, Stone, Wood.
Buddhist Shamans: Grave, Hero, Knowledge, Trickery.
Taoist Shamans: Celestial, Healing, Guardian, Nature, Travel, War.

*Warlord/Samurai (OA):* Warlords are the most common class in the novel.  They come from all walks of life, and serve as vassals and warlords under a nobleman.  Unlike Oriental Adventures samurai, warlords can substitute any weapon in for the ancestral daisho samurai start off with (example, you can start with a spear or halberd instead).  _Examples of Warlords from the Novel:_ Guan Yu, Lu Bu, Wei Yan, Zhang Fei, Zhao Yun.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the races are restricted only to human and vanara (xing-xing).  Xing-xing shy away from civilization, and keep to their forests and hills; you're welcome to create a xing-xing xharacter if you like, but he won't be in the game from the get-go.  He'll be picked up later.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 4, 2003)

Is the game full? I'd be intersted...

While I haven't read the books themselves I have read 45 volumes of the 60 volume Japanese manga and have played quite a bit of Koei's computer games set in the period.  Unfortunately that means I know most of the characters by their Japanese names (i.e., Liu Bei is Ryuu Bi, and Tsao Tsao is Sou Sou) but have learned some of the Chinese pronunciations in my recent studies of that language.

I would guess that Shaman interests me the most, probably Taoist or Buddhist.  Would Kong Ming be a Shaman?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, my only real demand is that the characters have authentic Chinese names.  Just doesn't give that Three Kingdoms feel to have a guy named Bob running around.  

NAMES
Names are in the typical Asian (clan name)(first name) format.

Lower-class female characters (of the dancer class) have names that are simply two-word descriptive phrases.  Here's a good Chinese translator to help with these names: http://www.pristine.com.tw/resources/lexicon.php?lang=en

_Example:_ The daughter of Sun Jian and sister of Sun Quan was given the name Sun Ren (yes, this is Sun Shang Xiang of the video games).  After she marries Liu Bei, however, her name is recorded as Lady Sun.  However, a low-born dancing girl might be named Diao Chan ("sable cicada").

_Typical Chinese Clan Names in the Three Kingdoms Era:_ Bai, Bao, Bian, Cai, Cao, Chen, Cheng, Chiang, Dian, Dong, Dun, Gan, Gongsun, Guan, Gui, Guo, Han, He, Hu, Hua, Huangfu, Hui, Jianbua, Jiang, Jiao, Kong, Lao, Li, Lin, Liu, Lu, Lung, Ma, Meng, Nan, Pai, Pan, Pang, Qian, Qiao, Quan, Shao, Shen, Sima, Song, Sun, Taishi, Ti, Tian, Tong, Wang, Wei, Xia, Xiahou, Xiang, Xiao, Xu, Yao, Ye, Yi, Yuan, Zhang, Zhao, Zhou, Zhuge. 

_Typical Chinese Male Names in the Three Kingdoms Era:_ Bang, Bao, Bei, Biao, Ce, Chao, Cheh, Chu, Ci, Cong, Dou, Du, Dun, Er, Fei, Feng, Fu, Gan, Gao, Gong, Gu, Gui, Guo, Han, He, Hu, Huang, Ji, Jian, Jin, Kien, Kung, Lao, Liang, Lu, Man, Mao, Ning, Qian, Quan, Shan, Song, Tao, Tong, Tuo, Tzu, Wei, Wu, Xian, Yan, Yi, Yu, Yuan, Yun, Zhang, Zhi, Zhu, Zhuo.

_Typical Chinese Female Names in the Three Kingdoms Era:_ An, Bao, Cai, Chun, De,  Dina, Dou, Feng, Hua, Jai, Jing, Lian, Lien, Lin, Mei, Qing, Qui, Qun, Ren, Szu, Ting, Xiang, Xin, Yasha, Yin, Zhen, Zi.

Xing-xing characters have Chinese first names of the relevant gender, but lack clan names.  Thus, a male xing-xing might be named simply Gong, Mao, or Zhu; a female might be named An, Qui, or Xiang.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

WEAPONS 
The following weapons are available in the Three Kingdoms era.  Some of these are identical to PHB weapons, while others are new.


```
[b]Simple Weapons				Source[/b]
[i]Unarmed attacks[/i]
Unarmed strike				PHB
[i]Light melee weapons[/i]
Dagger 					PHB
Mace, light 				PHB
[i]One-handed melee weapons[/i]
Club 					PHB
Morningstar 				PHB
[i]Two-handed melee weapons[/i]
Quarterstaff				PHB
*Shortspear				PHB
[i]Ranged weapons[/i]
Crossbow, heavy				PHB
Crossbow, light				PHB
*Javelin 					PHB

[b]Martial Weapons[/b]
[i]Light melee weapons[/i]
Handaxe 					PHB
Shortsword 				PHB
[i]One-handed melee weapons[/i]
Longsword 				PHB
Scimitar 					PHB
Warhammer 				PHB
[i]Two-handed melee weapons[/i]
**Glaive (guan dao)			PHB
Greataxe 				PHB
Greatclub 				PHB
Greatsword 				PHB
**Halberd				PHB
Serpent spear				FSS
**Trident 				PHB
[i]Ranged weapons[/i]
Shortbow 				PHB

[b]Exotic Weapons[/b]
[i]Light melee weapons[/i]
Flute					FSS
Full moon					FSS
Kama 					PHB
Nunchaku				PHB 
Warfan					OA
Wind and fire wheel			FSS
[i]One-handed melee weapons[/i]
Kau sin ke 				OA
Sword, bastard 				PHB
Sword, butterfly				OA
Whip 					PHB
[i]Two-handed melee weapons[/i]
**Double halberd				FSS
Double mace				FSS
Double spear				FSS
**Meteor hammer				FSS
Three-section staff			OA
**Wolf's teeth staff			FSS
[i]Ranged weapons[/i]
Crossbow, hand				PHB
Crossbow, repeating 			PHB
```

* cannot be thrown, only used in melee.
** 10 foot reach.

(FSS is From Stone to Steel, OA is Oriental Adventures, and PHB, well you know).

ARMOR
The following armors are available in the Three Kingdoms era.  Some of these are identical to PHB armors, while others are new. 


```
[b]Armor				Source[/b]
[i]Light Armor[/i]
Corded armor			OA
Padded armor			PHB
Paper armor			FSS
* Rattan armor (bone armor)  	OA
Studded leather armor		PHB
[i]Medium Armor[/i]
Breastplate			PHB
Brigandine armor			OA
* Dhenuka			OA
Scalemail				PHB
[i]Heavy Armor[/i]
Banded mail			PHB
Mountain pattern scalemail	             FSS
[i]Shields[/i]
Heavy wood or steel		PHB
```

*  Only used by the Nanman, rattan armor is +2 vs. bow or crossbow attacks.
** Only used by the Nanman.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 4, 2003)

What is the method for making rolls? Point buy, trust us, deafualt, or link to your dice roller of choice.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

Finally, the finishing stuff.  I'm not using alignment.  Instead, I'll ask that all human characters provide one or two general alliances, like in d20 Modern.  Other than what follows, alliances could also be to specific people. 

*Alliances*
Barbarians: Hsiung Nu, Nanman, Qiang, or Wuxian
Kingdoms: Shu, Wei, or Wu
Religions: Animism, Buddhism, or Taoism
Schools of Thought: Confucianism or Legalism

Just FYI, we'll be starting on the Shu/Wei border, so most allegiances should be to one of these kingdoms.  The closest barbarian tribe to here is the Qiang, and the Nanman are further south in Shu.

And I think that should be it.  I probably forgot something...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> What is the method for making rolls? Point buy, trust us, deafualt, or link to your dice roller of choice.




Well that was even quicker than I thought.  Knew I forgot something. 

28-point buy, start at 5th level.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 4, 2003)

Char will soon be in this spot. I wish I hade FSS, because some of those weapons sound cool.
BTW- For those not in the know, a breif veiw of each clan would help them. Back to making the people.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Is the game full? I'd be intersted...
> 
> While I haven't read the books themselves I have read 45 volumes of the 60 volume Japanese manga and have played quite a bit of Koei's computer games set in the period.  Unfortunately that means I know most of the characters by their Japanese names (i.e., Liu Bei is Ryuu Bi, and Tsao Tsao is Sou Sou) but have learned some of the Chinese pronunciations in my recent studies of that language.
> 
> I would guess that Shaman interests me the most, probably Taoist or Buddhist.  Would Kong Ming be a Shaman?




Yeah, you can join in.  As of now, I think I have 5 or 6 characters, so you're the last to enter. 

Yeah, Kongming is a Shaman.

So our (tentative) players are...

garyh
doghead: I think you said a warrior, right?
Jarval
WhatKu
Master_Pugs: warrior or xing-xing shaman
Cordo: shaman


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 4, 2003)

I forgot to ask. Based on Clan, what feats do Samurais choose from?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask. Based on Clan, what feats do Samurais choose from?




Another thing I forgot. 

Not using clans, at least not the way they're defined in OA.  Just use the typical Fighter feat list.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 4, 2003)

Name: Gao Shen
Class: Shu Samurai 5
Age: 24
Height: 5'10
Weight: 15
Stats
Str:16(+3) Dex: 12 (+1) Con: 12 (+1) Int: 10 (+0) Wis 10 (+0) Cha 10 (+0) 
HP: 35/35  
AC:18 Touch:12 Flatfooted:17
Bab: +5 (+8 Melle, +6 ranged)  
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +5
Attacks: Great Sword+1 (Winters Edge) (Ancestral): +9 to attack, 2d6+6 damage, 19-20 Crit

Feats: Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Weapon Spec (Greatsword) <--- Class Bonus, Lightning Reflexes, Dodge, Power Attack

Skills: Diplomacy +9 (9 ranks), Knowledge (Nobility) +4 (4cc ranks), Swim +4 (1 rank), Intimidate +9 (9 ranks), Ride +6 (5 Ranks), Jump +3 (5 ranks), Knowledge +4 (Honor Code 4cc ranks)

Languages: Chineese

Gear:+1 Greatsword (2000gp), Master Work Banded (400gp), Heavy Warhorse + studded leather barding + militray saddle + Saddle bags (524 gp), Crossbow, Light (35gp) 20 bolts (2gp), Backpack 1gp, 5 days of rations (2.5gp), Waterskin (1gp), Whetsone .02 gp, Dagger 1gp, 3 torchs .03 gp, flint and steel (.1 gp), Explorers Outfit (10gp), Bracers of Armor +1(1kgp). 
372.09 GP left over, I probaly missed something.

Apperance: Gao is well muscled, and is clean shaven with short cropped hair. He wears white banded armor, and his bracers are studded with green jade.  His greatsword, wich is single bladed and has a squarish tip, has a handle of white leather, and a small jade stone in the scabbards center.
History:4th son of a minor noble in the far north of the Shu Kingdom, Gao has earned a small amount of respect in his fighting for the Shu kingdom against the barbaarians. He has recently come down to the Shu/Wei border to help defend against barbarians and Shu forces. 
Personality
Gao has always been outclassed by his older brothers, and he left his home province to earn honor and fame. He hope to become a officer in the Shu army soon. He hates the Wu clan, since they killed his mother and sister.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Whats our starting gold, and can I choose wep spec, and how do we do HP?




More stuff I forget... grr...

4300 gp as per a 5th level character, weapon spec is OK, and HP will be max at 1st level, half max at each additional level.


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2003)

*dogheads character*

Whatku has gone with a "heavy" fighter, so I'll go with a "light" one. The alternative would be a slightly buffed Rogue (bandit). I'll see how the others go. Gotta go to work now.

Class: Fighter or Rogue
Race: What are the XingXing racial characteristics. Is it the same as Elves in PHB

Some: sneak/hide/climb/twoweaponfighting/dodge/mobility stuff


----------



## garyh (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm going to go with a Human Warlord/Samurai.  Zhang Yu will be the name, and his weapon shall be the greataxe.  I'll get the stats up as soon as I can.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Class: Fighter or Rogue
> Race: What are the XingXing racial characteristics. Is it the same as Elves in PHB




Actually, a vanara/xing-xing is nothing like an elf.  Can't recall the exact bonuses offhand, but they're to Int and Wis.  They're really better for a shaman.


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2003)

Humm, now we have two chunky weapon weilding warriors with mucho macho.

I am going to be away from the 15th to the end of the month with no access, so the XingXing seemed like a good idea as you could start without me. Give the preferences stated so far (two warriors and two shamen) the rogue seems like the best way to go. So long as the XingXing don't have significant Dexterity penalties, Intelligence and Wisdom for rogues arn't a bad thing. I think it could be interesting.

OK. Unless its a problem, I'll try something along these lines.

XingXing, Rogue 5, HD 5d6, Skill Points: 76 (ie: some sneak, hide, climb, disarm, bluff, search, and a touch of combat stuff)
Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14. (28 points)

Racial bonuses would affect the above as would the attribute increase at level4(?). I might adjust it a little in responce as well.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

Xing-xing get a lot of bonuses to Climb, Balance, Move Silently, Jump, and Hide checks, which would make them well suited to a roguish life, too.  I'll drop you an e-mail with the complete stats for them.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 5, 2003)

Wish I had this From Stone to Steel book. LFGS does not have it. The Wolf Teeth Staff and Metor Hammer sound really nifty. TTWG and CCG game focused LFGS store makes me cry.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> The Wolf Teeth Staff and Metor Hammer sound really nifty. TTWG and CCG game focused LFGS store makes me cry.




Wolf's Teeth Staff is like a cross between a morningstar and a polearm - morningstar with a really long handle.  Meteor Hammer (Shooting Star in R3K VIII) looks kinda like a bolas, but rather than entangling, it's used to bludgeon people.  The ends are rather large and heavy iron balls.  Of the other new ones, the Full Moon is what Sun Shang Xiang has in Dynasty Warriors (a chakram with a few extra blades), and the Double Halberd is what Lu Bu has.  Basically, a normal halberd with the blade on both sides.

If you'd like one of these, I can get you the stats for them.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I'll drop you an e-mail with the complete stats for them.




Can I get your address?  It's not in your profile thingy.  Or...well, is it OK to post stats here?  Don't wanna tread on WOTC's toes.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 5, 2003)

Kukanil@hotmail.com 
Thanks Andrew. BTW, is it ok that I got the bracers of armor?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm also going to go with Rogue for class, but I'm going to be human and more socially focused.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 5, 2003)

Oops, double post...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> BTW, is it ok that I got the bracers of armor?




Sure.  Magic items will be given out from plunder, etc., but not at the rates they are in a normal DnD game.

Get you those stats in a bit.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 6, 2003)

I've put up a Rogue's Gallery thread here, so you can put your characters up on there whenever they're ready.  Still put them in here first so I can make sure everything's kosher.

WhatKu, your guy's fine.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 6, 2003)

I have one quick question, 3rd edition or 3.5?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll probably be playing a Barbarian with either two weapons or that Double Halberd, if you don't mind posting the stats, and is it 5' reach when used as a dual weapon, 10' reach with a single strike or always 10'?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I'll probably be playing a Barbarian with either two weapons or that Double Halberd, if you don't mind posting the stats, and is it 5' reach when used as a dual weapon, 10' reach with a single strike or always 10'?




First - straight 3.0.  Other than a few changes to classes (which of course happen to be ones I'm not using), I'm not all that stunned by 3.5.  Should've just stuck with the SRD, but darn completist me... I figure 3.0, everyone has that.

OK, cost is 60gp, dmg is 1d10, and crit multiplier is x3.  Flat 10' range.

If you go here, there's a nice picture of a double halberd (#7, you can see it better on the top pic).  Compare it to the regular Chinese halberd (#26) and you'll see how it's "double".


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 7, 2003)

Super...  I should have my character up in a few days


----------



## doghead (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, I googled the Vanara but didn't come up with much except that they are a sort of "monkey-like humanoids, complete with semi-prehensile tails" (James Wyatt). Whoah. That caught me a bit by surprise.

I'll turn on my email in the profile so you can send me the details.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

A quick question: How much gold do we start out with?  I'm sure you've answered this somewhere, but is it the standard 9,000 gp for 5th level characters as per the DMG, or some other amount?

Also, are their any limits on magic items?  From the sounds of things, you're going with a relatively low-magic setting, so how much or little is appropriate in the way of enchanted items?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> A quick question: How much gold do we start out with?  I'm sure you've answered this somewhere, but is it the standard 9,000 gp for 5th level characters as per the DMG, or some other amount?
> 
> Also, are their any limits on magic items?  From the sounds of things, you're going with a relatively low-magic setting, so how much or little is appropriate in the way of enchanted items?




4300gp starting money.  Spend it on whatever - if you get magic items, that's OK.  The low-magic thing is only going to come into play once everything starts - don't expect to get a crazy amount of magic items from plunder as in usual DnD.  But whatever magic items you have starting out are OK.  I'd prefer you not get a lot in the way of Wondrous Items, outside of stat modifiers like Headbands of Intellect or Bracers of Armor.   

And of course, warlords will have the standard enhanced weapons as per a samurai.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

Great   Thanks for the quick answer.

One more thing.  Would it be OK for my character to have a sap as one of his weapons?  It's the only real option if you want to deal non-lethal damage, as none of the OA weapons fill a similar role.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Would it be OK for my character to have a sap as one of his weapons?




Yeah, that'll be OK.  You're right, there are no non-lethal OA weapons...what the heck...


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Yeah, that'll be OK.  You're right, there are no non-lethal OA weapons...what the heck...



Thanks.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

Here's my character.  Or rather, my character's stats.  I'm still working on his background, but I should have it finished and posted in the next day or two.


*Sima Hu*
*Human Rogue 5, Alignment N*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 10
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 15 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +4 [+3 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 18 [6 + 3 + 3 + 3 + 3 (levels)]
Armor Class: 16 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (_+1 Studded Leather_)]
Initiative: +6 [+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Masterwork War Fan (+5 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)
or Dagger (+4 to hit (melee) +5 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg)
or Puch dagger (+4 to hit, 1d4+1 dmg)
or Masterwork sap (+5 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg (s))
or Masterwork Mighty (+1) Composite Shortbow (+6 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: _+1 Studded Leather_ (+4 AC).
Weapons: Masterwork War Fan (1d6 dmg, Crit x3)
Dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)
Punch dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit x3)
Masterwork sap (1d6 dmg)
Masterwork Mighty (+1) Composite Shortbow (1d6+1 dmg, Crit x3, Rng 70 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +3 [+1 base, +2 Great Fortitude]
Ref: +6 [+4 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +2 [+1 base, +1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Light Armor Proficiency (Free for Rogue)
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Great Fortitude (Bonus human feat)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (War Fan) (3rd level feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +10 (8 ranks, +2 CHA)
Climb +9 (8 ranks, +1 STR)
Diplomacy +14 (8 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Synergy (Bluff), +2 Synergy (Sense Motive))
Disguise +10 (8 ranks, +2 CHA)
Gather Information +10 (8 ranks, +2 CHA)
Hide +10 (8 ranks, +2 DEX)
Move Silently +10 (8 ranks, +2 DEX)
Open Lock +10 (8 ranks, +2 DEX)
Sense Motive +9 (8 ranks, +1 WIS)
Slight of Hand +12 (8 ranks, +2 DEX, +2 Synergy (Bluff))
Tumble +10 (8 ranks, +2 DEX)


*Languages:*
Common + 2 others.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.
Sneak attack +3d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap sense +1
Uncanny dodge


*Equipment:*
Backpack (usually carried in horse's saddlebags):
- Potion box (small cloth-lined compartmented box, holds 12 vials, cost 5 gp, weight 3 lb)
- - 4 vials of oil of taggit (poison)
- - 4 vials of blue whinnis (poison)
- - 2 vials of Antitoxin
- Potion box 2
- - 4 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_
- - 2 _Potions of Expedious Retreat_
- - 2 _Potions of Jump_
- - 2 _Potions of Spider Climb_
- Grappling Hook
- Flint and Steel
- 5 Sunrods
- 5 packets of scentbreaker
- 2 jars of healing salve (Tome and Blood, alchemical, heals 1d8 dmg, applied as a full round action)
- 10 Tindertwigs
- Disguise Kit
- Masterwork thieves' tools
- Potion belt
Belt pouch:
- 2 pp, 9 gp, 7 sp, 6 cp.
Wearing / Carrying:
- Courtier's Outfit
- 50 gp worth of jewelry
- _+1 Studded leather armor_
- Masterwork war fan
- 2 Daggers
- Punching dagger
- Blowgun
- 20 blowgun needles
- Masterwork sap
- Masterwork mighty (+1) composite shortbow
- 20 arrows

Total Weight Carried: 64 lb (or 36 lb when not carrying backpack)
Load: Medium (or Light when not carrying backpack)

Light war horse:
Wearing / Carrying:
- Military saddle
- Bit and bridle
Saddlebags:
- 50 arrows
- 80 blowgun needles
- Bedroll
- Tent
- 7 day's trail rations
- 2 full waterskins
- 7 day's feed


*Current XP:*
Current:  10,000
Next Level: 15,000


----------



## doghead (Sep 7, 2003)

*Bao*

OK Here is the Alpha version. I think Bao means Rain or Storm. 

START

Bao, female Vanara Rog5 (scout): Medium-size Humaniod (Xing-Xing), HD 5d6+5, HP 23, Init +3, Spd 30 ft (20/30 (-5, once per round) ft climbing), AC 15 (Leather), Melee +2 Ranged +6; SA Sneak Attack, SQ Lowlight Vision, Rogue Traits; AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats (Skill Points: 80) 
Class Skills: Balance 8/+13, Bluff 5/+7, Climb 12/+15, Diplomacy 2/+4, Disable Device 2/+4, Disguise 0/+4, Gather Information 2/+4, Hide 7/+10, Intimidate 4/+8, Jump 8/+7, Listen 5/+7, Move Silently 7/+10, Open Lock 2/+5, Pick Pocket 2/+7, Search 4/+6, Sense Motive 2/+4, Spot 5/+7, Swim 3/+2, Tumble 5/+8, Use Magic Device 2/+4, Use Rope 3/+6.
Cross Class Skills: Heal 2/+4, Wilderness Lore 3/+5.
Class Feats: Sneak Attack (+3d6), Evasion, Uncanny Dodge.
Feats: Dodge, Weapon Finess (Short Sword), Mobility.

Languages: Xing-Xing, Chinese, Giant, Plus One.

Equipment: Short Sword, Daggar x4, Sap, Composit Shortbow, 20 Arrows, Leather Armour, Backpack [Thieves tools, Healing kit, Trail Rations]

Background: Always the restless one, Bao often spent more time in the forests than the village. As she grew into her adulthood, Bao fell in with the scouts that wonder the borders of the forests, keeping watch for trouble. Over the years she has developed some ability to move unseen and unheard while missing little. On occasion, she and the other scouts have run accross traps obviously set for humaniods. Sometimes they are designed to be lethal, sometimes not. Rumour has it that some of the human nobles want to have a Vanara as a pet. Boa thinks that it sounds about right for humans, but she has never met any Vanara that can say for sure. Most often, trouble came in the form of humans. As a result, she has developed a understanding of humans, something which has allowed her to avoid violent confrontations through a mixture of Diplomacy and Intimidation. If forced to fight, she relies on her mobility to stay out of trouble, and feints to open up her opponent's defences (Bluff).

Boa has spent some time travelling through the lands of the humans near her home. This was done mostly in order to Gather Information as to who was who, what was happening and what might have been going to, but also partly out of curiousity. Once or twice she has broken into homes to persue a particular rumour. It is not something that she likes doing, if for no other reason than that human dwellings smell strange.

Skill Breakdown:
Skills and Feats (Skill Points: 80) 
>>Class Skills: 
Balance +13 		(Rank 4, +4 Racial, +3 Dex, +2 TumbleSyn), 
Bluff +7 		             (Rank 5, +2 Cha), 
Climb +15 			(Rank 4, +8 Racial, +3 Dex*), 
Diplomacy +4 			(Rank 2, +2 Cha), 
Disable Device +4		(Rank 2, +2 Int), 
Disguise +4 			(+ 2 Cha, +2 BluffSyn), 
Gather Info +2 		(Rank 2, +2 Cha), 
Hide +10 			(Rank 5, +2 Racial, +3 Dex), 
Intimidate +8 		(Rank 4, +2 Cha, +2 BluffSyn), 
Jump +7 				(Rank 4, + 4 Racial, -1 Str), 
Listen +7 			(Rank 5, +2 Wis), 
Move Silently +10		(Rank 5, +2 Racial, +3 Dex), 
Open Lock +5 			(Rank 2, +3 Dex), 
Pick Pocket +7 		(Rank 2, +3 Dex, +2 BluffSyn), 
Search +6 			(Rank 4, +2 Int), 
Sense Motive +4 	(Rank 2, +2 Wis), 
Spot +7 			(Rank 5, +2 Wis), 
Swim +2 			(Rank 3, -1 Str), 
Tumble +8 		    (Rank 5, +3 Dex), 
Use Magic Device +4 	(Rank 2, +2 Cha), 
Use Rope +6 			(Rank 3, +3 Dex).
>>Cross Class Skills: 
Heal +4 				(Rank 2, +2 Wis), 
Wilderness Lore +5 	(Rank 3, +2 Wis).
>>Class Feats: Sneak Attack (+3d6), Evasion, Uncanny Dodge.
>>Feats: Dodge, Weapon Finess (Short Sword), Mobility, Spring Attack.


Movement Breakdown:
Light (-26lb.): 30 ft. 
Medium (27-53lb.): 20 ft  +3 MaxDex, -3 Check, x4 Run.
Heavy (54-80lb.): 20 ft +1 MaxDex, -6 Check, x3 Run.

Equipment Breakdown
Short Sword (Enchanted): (Base 310gp) 1d6, 19/20x2, 3lb.
Daggar x2: 4gp, 1d4, 19/20x2, 10ft, 2lb.
Shortbow, composite: 75gp, 1d6, x3, 70ft, 2lb.
Arrows (12): 1gp, 2lb.
Leather Armour: 10gp, +2AC, +6 MaxDex, 15lbs.

SubTotal: 400gp, 25lb.

Backpack: 2gp, 2lb.
*Rope, silk: 10gp, 5lb.
*Trail Rations x2: 2gp, 2lb.
*Thieves Tools (masterwork): 100gp, 2lb.
*Healers Kit: 50gp, 1lb.
*Spyglass: 1000gp, 1lb.
*Thunderstone x3: 90gp, 3lb.

Total: 1654gp, 41lb.

END

Suggestions are welcome from anyone. I was thinking of +1 or +2 Shortsword. Something to give her a little more Str would be nice, the Carry limits are really tight, and penalties harsh. So would be a weather resistant cloak. I have no idea as to the prices of these things.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Here's my character.  Or rather, my character's stats.  I'm still working on his background, but I should have it finished and posted in the next day or two.
> 
> *Sima Hu*




Aah, a Sima.  Very interesting.    The majority of Simas were either aligned with the Wei kingdom, or were free officers of no alignment.  And no, anyone who's read R3K, no spoiling it by telling the secret ending of the Simas, lol.  

I think I'll make another post, with a few clans that have general allegiances (other than this Sima guy, this hasn't come into play on anyone else).  The post might have some ideas for your backstory, Jarval.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's some more details I've decided on.  The game will take place in the city of Hanzhong, in 219 AD.  The city was ruled by the Wei Kingdom for a long time, but was lately taken over by the Shu Kingdom after the city's prefect, Xiahou Yuan, was killed at Mount Dingjun.  

Here's a little explanation of the Three Kingdoms and what they see as their rights to rule.  

*Shu Kingdom:* Ruled by Liu Bei and his sworn brothers, Guan Yu and Zhang Fei, and served by the master tactician Zhuge Liang.  The ruler is a distant kinsman of the ruling family of the Han Dynasty, and sees himself as the rightful heir to the throne.

*Wei Kingdom:* Ruled by Cao Cao.  Cao is a force behind the throne, at first manipulating Emperor Xian, and later becoming quite clearly the true power in the realm.  Sees himself as preserving the sanctity of the Han against the other two "traitors".

*Wu Kingdom:* Ruled by Sun Quan.  Quan's claim to the throne is tenuous, largely hinging on the possession of the Imperial Seal, found by his father, Sun Jian, at a battle against Dong Zhuo (a deceased usurper of the throne).  Largely a foil between Shu and Wei.

_Cao_ - as the rulers of Wei, members of the Cao family are almost always allied with that force.
_Meng_ - members of this family are mostly allied with the Nanman tribe, not with any of the kingdoms.
_Sima_ - a family of scholars and tacticians, the Simas are mostly allied with Wei (if relatives of Sima Yi) or free officers of no political allegiance. 
_Sun_ - descendants of Sun Tzu.  As the rulers of Wu, members of the Sun family are almost all allied with Wu, with few exceptions (such as the Shu officer Sun Qian).
_Xiahou_ - kinsmen to Cao Cao, the Xiahous are largely allied with Wei.
_Yuan_ - the Yuan family are mostly descendants of the warlord Yuan Shao, killed by Cao Cao, and are almost never allied with Wei.
_Zhuge_ - allied with either the Shu or Wu Kingdom.

Other than these few, families aren't aligned with any particular kingdom usually.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2003)

I've added an equipment and movement breakdown (ouch).

What are the Height Weight details for the Vanara? Are there a fur colour restrictions?

Jarval: Your character is scary.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2003)

What are the weight cost details for the corded and paper armour?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 9, 2003)

Size for a female: 4'2" (+1d8) height, 85 lbs. (x1d6) weight.  Age for a rogue would be 30 (+2d6) years.  They live to be over 150.

Corded Armor: +2 AC, +5 Dex Bonus, -1 Check, weight 15 lbs., 15gp.
Paper Armor: +1 AC, +7 Dex Bonus, no check, weight 7 lbs., 8 gp.

No coloration limitation, but I've heard theories that the xing-xing were kin to the orangutan and it's usually used as a synonym for the Chinese wildman, so most are probably of a red/brown hue.  I found a source saying that the xing-xing had white faces, but that could also mean (and probably does, seeing drawings) that they have a bare face like most apes and monkeys.

You and Jarval can put your characters up in the Rogue's Gallery when the backgrounds, etc. are completed to your satisfaction.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the background information, Andrew.  It'll be a day or two before I get my character's background into a postable state (rather too much going on just at the moment, including an assignment due on Thursday), so I hope that won't cause any delay.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Jarval: Your character is scary.



Why thank you.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 9, 2003)

I really dont care wich clan we choose, I just picked Shu because I flipped a coin. Just no Wu. Also, for you barbarians/warlords, Leadership would probaly be the best setting choice, since its a big army based type setting.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm still thinking on my character concept, mostly the critical question of religion.

Personally I'm most attracted to Buddhism, since I know the most about it I would have to do the least research... but I don't like the Buddhist domains much.   Right now I'm leaning towards a Taoist with Travel and Celestial domains.

As far as the faction goes, I'm ok with either. Shu is kind of the traditional "good guys" of the three kingdom's novel, no?

Hanzhong... You have the Chinese characters for that by any chance?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 10, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Personally I'm most attracted to Buddhism, since I know the most about it I would have to do the least research... but I don't like the Buddhist domains much.   Right now I'm leaning towards a Taoist with Travel and Celestial domains.
> 
> As far as the faction goes, I'm ok with either. Shu is kind of the traditional "good guys" of the three kingdom's novel, no?
> 
> Hanzhong... You have the Chinese characters for that by any chance?




Historically, I've caught an error that I and a few other sources have made.  Buddhism caught on in China during the Wei Dynasty, and after some web searches I found that the Wei Dynasty _was not_ the Wei Kingdom, as I thought.  But we'll just take a bit of poetic license. 

Yeah, Shu is the main focus and protagonists of the novel.  It focuses mainly on the Shu-Wei conflict, with Wu as kind of a bystander and foil.  Even though historically, I understand the real conflct was Wei-Wu, and Shu were the bystanders.

And nope, don't have the Chinese characters.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 11, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Historically, I've caught an error that I and a few other sources have made.  Buddhism caught on in China during the Wei Dynasty, and after some web searches I found that the Wei Dynasty _was not_ the Wei Kingdom, as I thought.  But we'll just take a bit of poetic license.



Nah, I'll take that as the final straw and go with the Taoist... Just have to do a bit of research.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 11, 2003)

Completely flip-flopped on my char concept, pardon the wait...  Niow going with a female Warlord specializing in Short/Long Bow, not sure which yet, depending on wether or not I ride...  Would this be okay for a char?


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2003)

I been trolling (?) around the boards looking for some magic to buy for Boa, but haven't found anything. The default choice would be a +1 or +2 Shortsword (Whats the price on these?). If you guys have any suggestions, let me know. I've got 3 days to find something before I am off.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> The default choice would be a +1 or +2 Shortsword (Whats the price on these?).




A shortsword +1 would run you 2310gp.  A +2 would be out of your range.

Master_Pugs: The female warlord's OK.  For thinking about background and such, Shu did have a general named Huang Zhong who was quite old and very well-known as an archer.  Huang Zhong was the one who killed the Wei governor of Hanzhong in my background post.  So you could make your character his daughter or something if you'd like.  Her last name would have to be Huang, but it could work.  Just a thought.  Longbows are unavailable, though, so it would have to be a shortbow.

EDIT: It was Huang Zhong, how could a 3K nut like myself put down the wrong name...


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks. I have 1007 left, but I don't see Bao as carrying all that much money. This came up in another thread. _Wand of Mage Armour_ (+4 AC for 1 hour, 50 charges, 750GP). Do you know it? Is it usable by Rogues?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks. I have 1007 left, but I don't see Bao as carrying all that much money. This came up in another thread. _Wand of Mage Armour_ (+4 AC for 1 hour, 50 charges, 750GP).




Not exactly sure what book that's from, but the item sounds fair by me.  Go ahead and buy it if you'd like.


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  I'll try to get my PC together by Monday.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

PC going in for repairs, thanks for the heads up on possible backgrounds, I'll have char up with background once my PC is in running condition once more.


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Not exactly sure what book that's from, but the item sounds fair by me.  Go ahead and buy it if you'd like.




Cool. I don't know where it is from. But assuming that I can use it without having to wave it around randomly while shouting _abracadabra!?! wimbil wombol?!? peanutbutterjelly??!_ to try and get it to work, then I'll go with it. And Bao will be finished.

I am going to be gone in 36 hours. I'll get Bao up in the RG thread before I do. If I don't post here before then, have fun and see you down the track.

cheers

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2003)

OK, Bao is up and I am gone.

Have fun and see you in October.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 24, 2003)

Just to drop a line letting everyone know what's up (assuming everything's still a go), I have at least the beginnings of the plot worked out.


----------



## doghead (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey all, hows it going? If you need to get away from it all, try sailing the whitsundays. Just thought that I would share.  

Just to let you know, I'll be gone again Oct 26-Nov 2. I will probably have internet access this time, but not enough time to keep up with any games.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry, I'd kind of forgotten to check this thread   I'll have a background up for my character at some point over the weekend.


----------

